# Virus on network????



## steq184 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have 2 laptops, 1 pc, Xbox 360 and PS3 on my network, part wireless and part ethernet.
The trouble I have is that 1 x laptop and 1 x pc have up to date firewall and anti virus installed. 
The other laptop is my sons girlfriend, I have asked her about what security etc she has on her laptop but so far she is being very vague. 
She is connected through a Netgear wireless router.
What I need to know is if she gets a virus from wherever else she takes her laptop and then connects it to my network is there a chance my network can get the virus etc.
Sorry for being longwinded in my descriprion.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The short answer is yes.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

depends on the type, but yes its posable.

Most of the generic ones only spreed via user action .. aka clicking on something. worms will search the network and spread.


----------

